# Hello to all here



## Croc_TFNQ (22/3/15)

Hi are there any brewers from the tropical areas of Australia here ? as I am informed it makes a difference how to brew a good ginger beer. 
I am brand new to this forum, and brand new to home brewing, except for a seriously failed attempt way back in the late 1970's that kept me away from any home brew until this present time. 
Now, as such an uninformed novice, I would like to pose some questions if you have the patientce. As I now want to start brewing an Alcoholic Ginger Beer along the lines of Matso's in Broome WA. Even a bit more alcohol content but not to ridiculous levels 
I was all set to start, so I went to my local Home Brewing outlet for advice and get a grip on the start up needs and equipment.
I had it in my mind to start the brew from making a root ginger plant (bug) and letting it do its thing with loving care on the bench top, then transfering to a fermenter untill it was ready to bottle.
I was strongly advised this was NOT the way to go in the Tropical Climate of Cairns Nth Queensaland to use the guys words "it will taste like sh*t" because there is to much wild yeast floating around here because of the climate, his advice was use a canned premix Ginger Beer and add more ginger root if I wanted more Ginger taste.
Also on the subject of sugars I was going to use raw sugar again the advice was no.
Any thoughts on this please ?

I would welcome any good relevent advice please

Thank you.


----------



## Screwtop (23/3/15)

Have a look here :

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/61305-townsville-brewing-club/


Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (24/3/15)

Hey

Thanks Screwy  appreciate the link I am just about to start a brew today using a bought pack of Morgans plus adding ginger and cinnamon to the FV.
I went to that link and sent off my details.

That almost looks like Flinders Beach on Nth Straddie behind you 

Cheers Mate

Croc


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (24/3/15)

Well just completed making and mixing into the FV my first Ginger Beer. Thanks to the recipe of chromesphere and the suggestions of grott .

Grott I did not have a clue what steeping was until I realised it was blanching not boiling 

All I altered using Morgans GB mix was substituting the lemon for a whole large lime quatered and in the bag with the cloves Cinnemon Sticks and ginger. I grated up two very large young ginger roots skin and all. Could not get a "brew bag" so at the suggestion of my home brew shop owner here in Cairns I bought a pair of knee high womens stockings boiled one to sterilise it and put my additives into the stocking tied it off and dropped it in the brew.

Its now doing it's thing in the garage ? :unsure:

Hope it all ends well :chug:


----------



## indica86 (24/3/15)

This http://bigfathooker.com/mailman/listinfo/fnqbrewers_bigfathooker.com and http://www.fnqbrewers.com/forum/index.php is closer than brownsville.


----------



## indica86 (24/3/15)

Croc_TFNQ said:


> I was strongly advised this was NOT the way to go in the Tropical Climate of Cairns Nth Queensaland to use the guys words "it will taste like sh*t" because there is to much wild yeast floating around here because of the climate, his advice was use a canned premix Ginger Beer and add more ginger root if I wanted more Ginger taste.


I know someone that did the plant method and it worked. Homebrew shops sometimes give advice based on what works for them.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (24/3/15)

indica86

Hi mate yes have sent off registration and confirmation to http://bigfathooker....igfathooker.com today  thanks for the other link http://www.fnqbrewer...forum/index.php as well can never have to many ideas, to try.

Thanks for the info

cheers :beerbang:

Just went to and got :huh: thanks for the link but it looks like it's all beer no GB


FNQ Brewers Forum

I brew, therefore I ferment.




Index
User list
Rules
Search
Register
Login


You are not logged in.

Topics: Active | Unanswered




Announcement


*New members cannot post until approved by admin.* Spammers - you can register all you like but you will never post a single message. Have a nice day.




Info


This forum is not accepting new registrations.
Go back




Board footer


----------



## indica86 (24/3/15)

Some of the guys brew GB. Via the mailing list - same people - you'll be able to get into the forum if you ask.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (24/3/15)

Cheers mate thanks for the info


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (26/3/15)

I think it has died :unsure: put my ginger beer down on Tuesday tuesday night it was fermenting and bubbling away Wednesday bubbling away just about set your watch by it every 8-10secs there was action in the one way compartment. Thursday morning it is as dead as a dodo saw the guy in Brew shop he said to do a hydrometer reading which I did 1.2in the beer range :huh: will do another tomorrow Friday   sad very sad for my first attempt.


----------



## phonos (26/3/15)

First- relax, it did something and is probably still doing something. Check your hydrometer again in a few days and the reading will probably have changed.
Second - I think you're reading your hydrometer wrong. You don't really look at the abv side, you look at the specific gravity side which probably reads something like 1.012. You take the original reading and the current reading to work out the actual alcohol content.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (26/3/15)

Phonos

Yes I am doing another SG reading tomorrow 24hrs after the one today and yes your correct it wa 1.012 never read on of these things before. It has been very hot and humid here although most of the day hovering around 30c but for a couple of hours 1200 to around 1400 is up around 32c so today wrapped the fermenter in a wet towel and kept it wet. Was thinking if it is the same mid day Saturday to maybe add yeast again ? Your thoughts appreciated ?

Croc


----------



## indica86 (27/3/15)

It may well be done @ 1012.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (27/3/15)

indicia86

Today 24hrs after first hydrometer reading 1.011 SG being a novice I don't know what is good and what is bad all I know is the people at the home brew shop told me it should be around 1.100 after 6days ?? :unsure: :unsure:


----------



## kaiserben (27/3/15)

Croc_TFNQ said:


> indicia86
> 
> Today 24hrs after first hydrometer reading 1.011 SG being a novice I don't know what is good and what is bad all I know is the people at the home brew shop told me it should be around 1.100 after 6days ?? :unsure: :unsure:


The shop should've told you it'll be 1.010 (rather than 1.100). Don't stress about the number of days. It's done when it's done.

It won't necessarily always be bang on 1.010, so don't stress about that either.

Even if bubbling through airlock has stopped that does not mean it has finished fermenting. There's a lot that goes on after the bubbling stops. 

I'd always just wait out the 6 days recommended (well, I'd leave it for 7 because I always brew on the same day of the week). Take a gravity reading on the 5th day, then again on final day just as a double check.


----------



## indica86 (27/3/15)

The people at the homebrew shop also told you that traditional ginger beer plant method does not work in FNQ. This is clearly NOT true. Also no reason to not use raw sugar, apart from the fact the shop doesn't sell it.
And the brew will be finished when it is finished.
Don't sweat and leave it alone.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (27/3/15)

Ok thanks to all who are assisting  me I got the message leave it alone for 6 or 7 days then bottle it and see :unsure: sorry if I am being unsure and going on about what is happening, but that is what I am with this, as it is brand new to me. Tasted some from the hydrometer tube and it taste great just no fizz of course good ginger bite and just a hint of lime.  the taste I am happy with as long as the rest works with a reasonable alcohol content I will be a happy brewer.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (29/3/15)

The resurrection 

After 4 days of seeming death and three SG readings of 1.012 Thursday 1.011 Friday and 1.011 Saturday all taken at 1230hrs today Sunday it is bubbling away once more. I was at the stage of leaving and bottling at 7 days or adding more yeast to try to get it going, because I could not see how all the sugar would have been eaten by the yeast in just the one day of fermentation :unsure: as you know from my postings here, I was very very unsure. What had me intrigued all the time was the presence of masses of bubbles under the lid, but, not coming through the valve yet all the time the valve was clear (no blockages) and the lid super tight. :huh:
Lets hope it keeps working now it has been resurrected  one question can I place my fermenter into a tub of water to attempt to keep it cooler ?
Thoughts please my friends.


----------



## manticle (29/3/15)

Placing the fermenter in water is a very good idea. It will give a slower ferment but ultimately a tastier beverage.


----------



## QldKev (29/3/15)

All yeasts have a desired fermenting temperature range. Water baths can help get the ferment temp down, also draping a wet towel over the fermetner and facing a fan at it can help. But I'm thinking up your way it will be impossible to hit the optimum temps this time of year. Down here in Bundy I have a fermenter sitting with water in it in the car port, and I've set up a data logger recording the temps. I just checked it and it's 28.1c, way too hot for fermenting. All my beer is fermented in a fridge, where I use an external digital thermostat (search on here for stc) That way I can dial up 17.5c or what ever temp I want and walk away. Temperature control will make a great difference to the final product.


----------



## manticle (29/3/15)

As per Kev: If you're going to be in it for the long haul and have the space; fridge + temp controller is the best, easiest method, especially in that region.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (29/3/15)

Hi manticle and QldKev

Yes here average temp is around 28_30 and in the afternoon 32 is common for a couple of hours night time 25 is now average. Ok so the water tub may help cool  I will try next brew to late for this one.
Thanks for your assistance
Cheers Croc


----------



## Kingy (29/3/15)

Fermentation temperature control is the first thing you should spend money on in my opinion after the starter kit if not before. For less than a 100 bux for a 2nd hand fridge and controller with a probe that sits in the wort the benefits are second to none. And peace of mind that its sitting on the right temp everytime no matter where you are.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (30/3/15)

Well guess it's time to bottle it and see what there is 6 days since I brewed it, taste from SG samples is excellent alcohol % I would say is not going to be there at all.
Last Thursday SG 1.012
Friday SG 1.011
Saturday SG 1.011
Sunday did not do sample as it had come back to life with activite in airlock.
Monday no more airlock activity SG 1.008

So tomorrow is 7 days if SG is the same or very very near and no airlock activity in the bottles it goes :unsure: :unsure:


----------



## manticle (30/3/15)

If it went to 1008 in 2 days from 1011, leave it a bit longer. If it's still fermenting when you bottle it will create gas that will make your bottles blow up. No harm will come from leaving until you know it's ready.


----------



## Screwtop (30/3/15)

Slow down FFS. Give it two weeks in the fermenter. 

Brew Well and Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (30/3/15)

:unsure: oh ok manticle and Screwy  as I said I am on my L plates here not even P plates yet. That is why I put the post today hoping someone may either put me straight and say happy bottling or hang on a minute stupid your still rushing this thing. All I have to go on is what the brew shop guys have told me ( I know they dont brew the stuff they are just there to sell it) which is what I am fast finding out from you brewers here :beerbang: and I sincerely thank you. I still have a lot of bubbles under the lid so I spose my common sense should tell me something is still happening in there. Duh :huh:

Ok leave it leave it leave it.

Thank you once again.


----------



## Doug the Drinker (30/3/15)

Croc_TFNQ said:


> Hi are there any brewers from the tropical areas of Australia here ? as I am informed it makes a difference how to brew a good ginger beer.
> I am brand new to this forum, and brand new to home brewing, except for a seriously failed attempt way back in the late 1970's that kept me away from any home brew until this present time.
> Now, as such an uninformed novice, I would like to pose some questions if you have the patientce. As I now want to start brewing an Alcoholic Ginger Beer along the lines of Matso's in Broome WA. Even a bit more alcohol content but not to ridiculous levels
> I was all set to start, so I went to my local Home Brewing outlet for advice and get a grip on the start up needs and equipment.
> ...


Hi Croc, 

Unfortunately I no longer live in the tropics, but I have had some experience in brewing ginger beer in tropical conditions.

I once got about 10 kg of fresh ginger very cheap and started up the ginger beer "bug". The bug is of course a yeast culture. 

I used the bug to brew up about six dozen bottles of non-alcoholic ginger beer for the kids. Then I thought why not add in more sugar and ginger and let it go for a week or so and make some alcoholic ginger beer for the big kids..

It worked a treat.


----------



## Screwtop (31/3/15)

Croc_TFNQ said:


> :unsure: oh ok manticle and Screwy  as I said I am on my L plates here not even P plates yet. That is why I put the post today hoping someone may either put me straight and say happy bottling or hang on a minute stupid your still rushing this thing. All I have to go on is what the brew shop guys have told me ( I know they dont brew the stuff they are just there to sell it) which is what I am fast finding out from you brewers here :beerbang: and I sincerely thank you. I still have a lot of bubbles under the lid so I spose my common sense should tell me something is still happening in there. Duh :huh:
> 
> Ok leave it leave it leave it.
> 
> Thank you once again.


It's tough being a newbie brewer, when you're new to the hobby it's hard to resist checking on your ferment frequently. As fermentation slows down it's more important to leave it alone and keep the lid on the fermenter. The cloud of CO2 which has formed above the fermenting liquid in your fermenter actually protects it from nasties. No bubbling of liquid in your airlock is not a reliable indication at any time. Plastic fermenters and seals are renowned for leaking gas. Take a gravity reading before pitching yeast (OG - or Original Gravity reading) then by taking progressive SG readings you have a true indication of the progress of your fermentation. If the gravity reading is the same as one taken 5 days previously then it's done. Using a Refractometer (eBay) requires only a couple of drops of liquid and is a more convenient way of testing gravity, not requiring 100ml for the test sample. 

Screwy


----------



## manticle (31/3/15)

^Although if you use a refractometer after fermentation has commenced, don't forget to correct the reading for the presence of alcohol.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (31/3/15)

Yes well you see I did not take a Gravity reading when I put the brew down :-( why ? because no one told me to. Not even the instructions on the kit and that is what I followed to the letter. I did find out later from an English web site "quick guide How to use a Hydrometer".
I am learning thanks to you people here. Next time or maybe the time after I will get it all together. Thanks again for all your advice.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (1/4/15)

SG 1.001 Day 8
I will leave it alone :lol: until after Easter "if I can" then do another reading . Cheers to all who have given me good advice and a safe great Easter to you all .


----------



## Screwtop (2/4/15)

manticle said:


> ^Although if you use a refractometer after fermentation has commenced, don't forget to correct the reading for the presence of alcohol.


Thanks manticle, I slipped up there, very very important to remember to correct refractometer readings once fermentation begins.

http://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au/beer/brewing-equipment-pots-and-hardware/other-refractometer-portable-with-atc


Screwy


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (6/4/15)

Hi all

Well it's been 13days since I put my GB in the FV and I am still getting differant SG readings last Wednesday 1st April was 1.001 today Mon 6th April is 1.000 should I bottle it ? :unsure: I was hoping to get the 5day apart exact same SG reading as advised is .001 close enough ? :chug: sample is good just not carbonated of course.


----------



## manticle (6/4/15)

If it's moving, leave it. Even when it's finished, a few extra days can benefit the brew.
Get a second fermenter so you can be patient with the first.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (6/4/15)

manticle

Are you standing behind me I was thinking exactly that this morning when I took the reading :lol: go and get another fermenter dumbo your going to need it :huh: thanks for the reply.

Croc


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (7/4/15)

Yes  I think I have reached the holey grail two days reading 909 if it is 909 again tomorrow I will bottle it :chug: Now an opinion from the brew Gods here should I go with a kit again or try something like Dr Smurto recipe
20L batch

1.25 kg ginger (0.75kg fresh and 0.5kg that has been stored in the fridge for >2 months)
2.5 kg raw sugar
1 cinnamon stick
6 cloves (the spice, not garlic.....)
2 lemons
Champagne yeast

Puree the ginger, skin and all. Chop lemon roughly. Boil everything for 30 mins to 1 hour. Cool. Top up to 20L in fermenter. Pitch yeast (and some nutrient if you have some on hand).

Finishes close to 1.000.

Boiling all of the lemon can lead to an astringency due to the pith. I havent found this to be the case but it could be hiding under all that ginger. The fresh ginger provides the aroma, the older stuff gives you an almighty ginger bite.

(have tried a combo of LDME/crystal malt and sugar, it depends on your taste - this turns out very dry. The ladies mix it with lemonade to sweeten it up)

Just what is LDME/crystal malt ? and just add a bit more of everything for 25litre ? :unsure:

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## manticle (7/4/15)

LDME is light, dried malt extract (light/pale in colour). Crystal malt is a type of malted barley that you crack, steep in hot water for 30-60 mins (or soak cold overnight) then drain the liquid into a pot. Discard the grain, boil the liquid.

Can buy crystal malt at many homebrew shops or order online and it makes a good addition to kit beers to give them a lift.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (7/4/15)

manticle
again thank you for explanation so I assume that Dr Smurto is using this LDME/crystal malt purely for taste ? or is it helpful for a good brew ?
Ok things I did wrong first time.
1
#1 impatience
#2 I did not do a SG reading at the start ? now I assume you do this after it is all mixed and in the FV then take a sampple to get the SG then this gives a baseline to work on.

Questions ? I see here some adding extra yeast and a yeast enhancer. Is that good or bad.
Sugar or dextrose in the main mix or a mix of both or stick wth the dextrose ?

AND LEAVE IT ALONE UNTIL I GET A CONSTANT STABLE READING  

I am a happy camper that it is ready to bottle I hope.


----------



## manticle (7/4/15)

It's flavour and body mostly but also overall balance.
A kit ginger beer will usually have additives, including artificial sweeteners.
Straight up water, ginger and sugar will ferment right out and be bone dry. The ldme and crystal combat that by adding body and residual sweetness.

Malt is what beer is usually made from and the main, fermentable sugar it provides is maltose. Dextrose will ferment right out (think dry and thin) malt and some other 'sugars' will not. Use a blend or balance to get the result you want. For most kit beers I reckon kit + malt (75%) + dextrose (25%) should see you right but experiment to find your preference. Different styles are better with more or less of either as well. Dex is better than table sugar if large amounts are used. For smaller amounts and for bottle priming, table sugar is generally fine.

Everything you do/add can affect the final result. Using different yeast can help. Different yeast strains provide different flavours (often in a major way) but also amount and health of yeast will change a beer significantly. Kit yeasts are ok and will do the job but usually they are around half the amount by weight you really should use and being under the lid in the heat, etc is not good for it. Yeast should be refrigerated. $5 for a well stored, larger amount of yeast is a good investment.
You can make booze very easily. It's a bit more work to make good booze but well worth the time and effort.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (7/4/15)

manticle

Thank you for all your patience and explanations  eventualy I will get there I hope. One last question if I may as DrSumerto does not give any ammounts for this LDME/crystal malt can you hazard an answer into his recipe?
Also if I am reading your information correctly you are saying add malt at +75% more than a kit would recommend and more dextrose by +25% thank you for all your help once again. I am glad I found this Forum and such helpful knowledgeable mentors 
cheers
Croc


----------



## manticle (7/4/15)

75/25 of the dry sugar additions to a kit.

Think of a basic kit brew as a tin plus 1 kg of sugar. That sugar is dextrose (glucose) or table sugar (sucrose). Instead of the full kg of dex or sucrose, add between 800 and 1 kg of dry malt and then another few hundred grams of dex or sucrose. Roughly 3/4 malt to 1/4 dextrose. Malt is a touch less fermentable than dex so you need a bit more by weight for the same gravity. It's all about finding the balance.

I'm not sure of the amounts in smurto's gb. Can you link me to where you got the recipe?
He is also a forum member here and although he rarely posts, he does answer private messages.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (7/4/15)

manticle
Thanks for that it now makes much more sence even to me 
Dr Smurtos recipe is from here posted October 2008 I am keen to do a GB brew that cuts out the artificial sweeteners used in the kits.
Again thank you very much for your help gradually things are becoming much more clearer.

cheers

Croc

ps: I just sent a pm to Dr Smurto thanks again


----------



## indica86 (8/4/15)

I'd like to see the recipe too. I have loads of ginger.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (8/4/15)

indicia86

Here you go mate in it's entitiety


DrSmurto


Beer God




Members






























4,785 posts
Joined 04-December 06



Posted 13 October 2008 - 03:43 PM
20L batch

1.25 kg ginger (0.75kg fresh and 0.5kg that has been stored in the fridge for >2 months)
2.5 kg raw sugar
1 cinnamon stick
6 cloves (the spice, not garlic.....)
2 lemons
Champagne yeast

Puree the ginger, skin and all. Chop lemon roughly. Boil everything for 30 mins to 1 hour. Cool. Top up to 20L in fermenter. Pitch yeast (and some nutrient if you have some on hand).

Finishes close to 1.000.

Boiling all of the lemon can lead to an astringency due to the pith. I havent found this to be the case but it could be hiding under all that ginger. The fresh ginger provides the aroma, the older stuff gives you an almighty ginger bite.

(have tried a combo of LDME/crystal malt and sugar, it depends on your taste - this turns out very dry. The ladies mix it with lemonade to sweeten it up)


Like This
Let me know what you think of it please as I hope to do it this Thursday  :unsure: Credits of course to Dr Smurto in 2008 post.


----------



## indica86 (8/4/15)

Thanks buddy - surely it will be fine, it's a Smurto after all.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (8/4/15)

Cool then I'm there - the only thing I am not sure about is the combo of LDME/crystal malt and sugar as I said to manticle. I have sent Dr Smurto a PM asking him the amounts I will give it a couple of days, if no reply I will have to ask maybe LHBS or wing it :unsure:
The only gignger root I have is really freah so I will put it through the blender skin and all after a good wash. I will go with the champange yeast+extra, and a yeast enhancer. Finaly bottled my first brew after two weeks and a few days it finaly stabilised for three days.


----------



## manticle (8/4/15)

I'm guessing the balance of malt/crystal/raw sugar will be a bit suck it and see and work out preference.

Wait till you hear back from smurto but if not, try 500g dme, 250g cracked crystal and 2 - 2.2 kg raw sugar. If you want it drier, back off on the malt/grain, sweeter/fuller, back off on the sugar and increase the malt.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (8/4/15)

manticle

Is the grain your speaking of the crystal malt ? Playing with the LDME nad crystal malt will not bee a tremendous worry to me if it only affects the dryness or sweetnedd I will err on the less sweet brew if possible. What I would like to get to is a ginger beer like Matso's From Broome but with a slightly higher alchol content around 5% is possible.
If I can approach that then I will be pretty stoked :chug:


----------



## manticle (8/4/15)

Yes crystal is the only grain in there.
Brew without first up. If it is too dry for taste at the end of fermentation, you can boil up some malt in water, add, let that extra ferment out and see how it is. Start simple, work out where your tastes lie and don't stress too much.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (8/4/15)

manticle

Oh ok so I can add it after fermentation if it's to dry, then let it ferment again "cool" I like that.

You are a wealth of information  all of you guys here are thank you so much.

Best helpful Forum I have ever been on


----------



## manticle (8/4/15)

After main ferment, if you add extra fermentables, yeast will start again (to an extent) so you are not stuck with what you started with.

Do let it ferment out properly the second time and do boil it in some water to keep it sanitary.
Do not splash and do not add to bottled, primed beer/brew.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (9/4/15)

24 hours after bottling my bottles were pretty hard so I let a bit of pressure out ? hope this was the correct ting to do. :unsure:


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (9/4/15)

Got a reply from Dr Smurto  and with his permission I will post his PM reply as it has to do with his recipe 2008.


DrSmurto


Beer God




Members





























4,785 posts
Joined 04-December 06


Sent Yesterday, 04:32 PM
Hi Croc

To be honest, I was never overly happy with using LDME or crystal malt as they started to make the GB taste beery. I've done AG GBs and whilst nice I still prefer the all sugar version as it is all about the ginger bite.

You can wind back the sugar to reduce the alcohol content if needed or dilute the resulting GB which is my preferred method. I like it at 7%.


Cheers

Thank you Dr Smurto :beer:

I will brew his recipe how he suggests as its a proven product instead of mucking around with the fancy stuff.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (10/4/15)

Should I have released the gas in the bottles after just 24hours ? I am not sure.


----------



## manticle (11/4/15)

You using plastic/PET bottles?


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (11/4/15)

Hi manticle

yes mate I am using PET checked them again today and they are getting hard again but not like rocks yet.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (12/4/15)

Hi all

What do the brew Gods think of this GB recipe ? I found on the net ? seems like a terrible lot of sugars ?

Here is my basic 6 USgal. recipe:

4.5Kg demarara sugar
500g corn sugar
10 lemons & all the zest
2 limes & all the zest
900g grated ginger
1 tsp bakers yeast
1 tsp Champagne yeast

I don't boil any ingredients, just thoroughly clean every piece of equipment you use and rinse with metabisulfite solution to sterilize be for using it. I also rinse the ginger root in the same solution after peeling it.


----------



## Kingy (12/4/15)

Dunno if you've seen this thread before but i brew chappos recipe in the first post but i add 1 chilli (tried 3 but it overpowered the ginger lol. also i add a bottle of buderim ginger cordial the last 10 mins of the boil. Its mainly lactose so its unfermentable and the ginger cordial flavour makes it a lot botter than without in my opinion. Ive brewed it msny times as well.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/30492-Ginger-Beer-Recipe---Scratch-Brew-No-Kit


----------



## indica86 (12/4/15)

Kingy said:


> Its mainly lactose so its unfermentable and the ginger cordial flavour makes it a lot botter than without in my opinion.


No it is not...

Ingredients 
Ginger Syrup 70% (Sugar, Water, Ginger), Water, Ginger Flavour, Food Acid (Citric Acid), Preservative (211), Vegetable Gum (415)


----------



## Kingy (12/4/15)

Ah well there ya go ivd been misinformed. Dont believe everything ya read. It definately makes my gingers sweeter anyway.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (12/4/15)

Kingy said:


> Dunno if you've seen this thread before but i brew chappos recipe in the first post but i add 1 chilli (tried 3 but it overpowered the ginger lol. also i add a bottle of buderim ginger cordial the last 10 mins of the boil. Its mainly lactose so its unfermentable and the ginger cordial flavour makes it a lot botter than without in my opinion. Ive brewed it msny times as well.
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/30492-Ginger-Beer-Recipe---Scratch-Brew-No-Kit


Hi Kingy

Yes I have chappos recipe very similat to DrSmurto but with added honey. I am brewing DrSmurto s tomorrow. I love chilli but at this stage my aim is to get a GB recipe that i really like. My aim is as close as Possible to Matsos Breweries in Broome WA they makean awesome GB but a little low on the Alcohol content. If I can replicate that with higher Alcohol then I am a happy brewer then I waill play with chillis. The buderim cordial cantains 211 presertative Potassium Benzoate
which I dont like as it converts to benzene when exposed to heat and light being an ex Firie I don't like benzene. Thanks for the link though we are thinking alike and thats a plus.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (12/4/15)

Kingy said:


> Ah well there ya go ivd been misinformed. Dont believe everything ya read. It definately makes my gingers sweeter anyway.


It's not a drama mate. :beer:


----------



## Kingy (13/4/15)

Have you tried little fat lamb yet. 3 x 8%alc 1.25 litre bottles for $18. At my local cellarbrations. Its a bit to sweet for me but there great if ya the last one to a party and need to catch up lol. 3 bottles and your swinging lol.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (13/4/15)

No I have not tried little fat lamb ? (where do they get these names ) I am not into overly sweet drinks is why I like the Matso's from Broome.

cheers :beer:


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (13/4/15)

First Brew from Scratch no kit :unsure:

I just finished the brew waiting for it to cool down.
I used nearly 2kg fresh ginger with about 150gm included in that of reasonably old ginger pureed in blender.
Zested 2 lemons and 1 lime removed the pith then juiced them sliced them up.
8cloves
1and 1/2 cinnamon sticks
2kg of raw sugar and 1kg dextrose
Put it all into a brew straining bag and threw it all into a 15 liter pot and boiled gentle for about 40mins.
FV is steralised and waiting for the brew to cool then I am going to top up to 24litre or so.
I have 2 sachets of champagne yeast ready to go that I was going to rehydrate before adding to FV.

I plan to drain squeeze all the juice out of the brew straining bag and discard the pulp.

This should be interesting will post start SG when I take it before final sealing.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (13/4/15)

I forgot to say thank you to* all those* that have advised me up to this point and in the future.

The recipe above is based on DrSmurto's 2008 recipe as a matter of fact all I did was increase the ginger amount and added 1 lime and dextrose to make up for the extra size of the brew. *So thank you thank you all very much. *

It will be interesting when I finally get to taste it lets hope it bubbles (ferments) away merrily.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (21/4/15)

Well just cracked my first bottle of the GB brew based on chromesphere pimped GB recipe I put down on 23rd March  not particulary impressed. Not much fizz to it at all even thought the pet bottle was quite hard to squeeze and a seriously bad artificial sweetner after taste. The Ginger bite is good as I added extra ginger, I would have liked mor carbonation to it, and that articial sweetner taste is a killer. I used Morgans.

My new GB brew has been in the FV for 8days now has been fermenting seriously off it's brain from about 7hrs arfter sealing off the FV and is still very slightly fermenting away. There will be NO artificial sweetner taste to this one it is DrSmutos recipe GB from scratch :drinks: it also has a much clearer appearance to it.

Thanks to all for your help and advice


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (22/4/15)

Hmmm gremlins and I don't know how this occurs last night I posted that I was not impressed with my first ever GB based on chromesphere pimped GB recipe, as it was very flat with nearly no carbonation and a shocking after taste of artificial sweetener . To night I cracked a second bottle and it is good not just good it is very good. Great head on the glass and a good taste with nice ginger after bite. Still a little of the artificial sweetener taste but no where as bad as the first bottle.

cool :chug: :beer: :drinks:


----------



## manticle (22/4/15)

There's that patience thing again.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (24/4/15)

manticle said:


> There's that patience thing again.


 Yes I supose it is not really knowing how long to leave it after bottling I thought is a bit of a worry. Its better with each bottle so far alcohol content I would say is neglible from the Morgans kit brew (my first one)

I also thought I had posted the start SG of my all root GB by DrSmurto but it appears I had not. ??? It was in the 5% range just beofre sealing off the FV around the 1.040 something mark on 12th April now is at 907 way up in the wine bracket on my Hydrometer I think I have made ginger wine and not sweet at all even with 2kg raw sugar and 1kg dextrose in it :unsure: what have I done ?????? help pleeeeeeze


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (24/4/15)

Pic Below is of first glass of first bottle of the Morgans kit brew.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (24/4/15)

Pic below is the first glass of second bottle of Morgans Kit brew much better head both pics taken as soon as poured


----------



## wereprawn (24/4/15)

You could back sweeten with some ginger cordial.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (24/4/15)

wereprawn said:


> You could back sweeten with some ginger cordial.


It already has one hell of a Ginger kick I have 2kg of root ginger in it. If I get no more suggestion got nothing to lose I am trying to avoid all artificial sweeteners though. Its only been 11days in the FV so is not a rush at this stage.

thanks mate
cheers :beer:


----------



## manticle (24/4/15)

Sugar (as in cane, table, white, raw, dextrose or sucrose) will not sweeten a brew. It ferments right out, adding alcohol and no body.


----------



## wereprawn (25/4/15)

Croc_TFNQ said:


> It already has one hell of a Ginger kick I have 2kg of root ginger in it. If I get no more suggestion got nothing to lose I am trying to avoid all artificial sweeteners though. Its only been 11days in the FV so is not a rush at this stage.
> 
> thanks mate
> cheers :beer:


Plenty of other things you can back sweeten with. You could try lemon barley water, diluted honey, sugar water ect. Put the desired amount in your glass and pour your GB on top.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (25/4/15)

wereprawn said:


> Plenty of other things you can back sweeten with. You could try lemon barley water, diluted honey, sugar water ect. Put the desired amount in your glass and pour your GB on top.


Ok now I see where your coming from with the back sweeten thing, I thought you meant add to the FV before bottling ? as you can tall I am a novice here.

I was hoping there might be something I could add prior to bottling ??


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (25/4/15)

manticle said:


> Sugar (as in cane, table, white, raw, dextrose or sucrose) will not sweeten a brew. It ferments right out, adding alcohol and no body.


 Hi manticle

I spose honey would be out of the question as well ?


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (1/5/15)

In my DrSmurto recipe my hydrometer reading is now 901 way up in the wine scale ? seeing as how it has dropped a bit in the last week I am leaving it till next week to bottle. Question is there nay harm in leaving ? a bit longer taste is still dry and tart.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (26/5/15)

Well finaly I had my first glass of my DrSmurto (based) GB brew. I think I overdid it with the limes and used the wrong yeast (champange) it is very much like a Ginger wine is how I would explain it has a very good ginger bite but also a very dry tart taste. Never mind thats what learning is all about. AC is good though. Keep experiming is the way to go.


----------



## Mardoo (26/5/15)

Bit of sugar in the glass'll shape it right up.


----------



## manticle (26/5/15)

Or mix in with some rum for a strong dark and stormy.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (27/5/15)

Thanks for the feedback  It's drinkable is all I can say not even any fizz, yet the PET bottles are as hard as rocks on opening there is a slight hiss and thats it :unsure: after pouring it's as flat as a tack would not make a good D&S even.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (4/6/15)

Just put down a new batch of GB on the KISS method 

1X coopers GB kit
1 kg dextrose
1x 750ml Buderim Ginger refresher
750g dark brown CSR molasses sugar
750g ginger root pulsed in a vitamiser with 1 lemon rind off 2 cinamon sticks steeped in hot water about 1 hr inside a brew bag 1 chilli 3 cloves then transfered to the FV.
Alowed all to cool then
Muntons GERVIN GV10 light sparkling wine yeast rehydrated

SG is 1.050
Taste is excellent  :kooi:


----------



## Kingy (4/6/15)

Buderim? I knew youd cave in soon and use it lol.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (5/6/15)

Had to see what the fuss was all about  it certainly made a difference, I didnt put it into a hot mix though left it right untill last after everything had cooled. That and the dark brown molasses sugar seems to h done the trick very well. :chug:


----------



## Kingy (6/6/15)

Have you tried the ginger from scratch recipe from on here its a cracker


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (6/6/15)

I just finished drinking a GB from scratch recipe from here I don't know what went wrong but all I can say is it was just drinkable had a good kick but did not taste like a GB should have to me, more like a dry wine. Please point me at the one you are referring to Kingy. :unsure:


----------



## Kingy (6/6/15)

Hi mate yea i brew this one from time to time. Original recipe as in post 1 but i add 1 small chilli and a bottle of buderim ginger cordial. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/30492-Ginger-Beer-Recipe---Scratch-Brew-No-Kit


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (11/6/15)

Hi Kingy

Thanks for that link looks interesting. One question should I use the Safale S-05 or go with the Champange/Wine yeast. My LBS tells me that Safale S-05 is more for the colder climates and the Chmpange/Wine yeast is more tolerant to warmer climates ?


----------



## Kingy (11/6/15)

Ive used us05 and yeast cakes from wheat beer and saison. Cant really tell the differance. I let them ferment at ambient with my gingers to. Id use us05 over a wine yeast. Dunno what the ginger price is up there but its expensive here. Its the only reason i dont do it regulary. Its about 60 bux for all the ingredients here for that brew. Definately worth it tho.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (12/6/15)

Thats what I was going to use on my last GB thats in the FV now Safale S-05 the brew shop had it but recommened the wine yeast because I dont ferment in refrigeration they advised the light wine yeast because the temp here is above the recommend for S-05 . Ginger up here at the supermarkets is aroung $19 per kg at the local frsh produce markets on the weekend fresh ginger at around $13 per kg. Can I ask why the big boil up of all the ingredients ? a 22 litre boil is huge I don't have anything near that size all I could do is boil individualy then combine in the FV . :unsure:


----------



## Kingy (14/6/15)

Yea or you can boil it all in the pot you have and top up with water in the fermenter.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (15/6/15)

Hi Kingy

cool  ps: just went by my localfruit market here in Cairns root ginger at $9.50kg fresh from the farm.


----------



## schtev (16/6/15)

Croc_TFNQ said:


> Thats what I was going to use on my last GB thats in the FV now Safale S-05 the brew shop had it but recommened the wine yeast because I dont ferment in refrigeration they advised the light wine yeast because the temp here is above the recommend for S-05 .


Using a wine/champagne yeast is what is giving you the dry and tart taste. Although it may well ferment better in the warmer ambient temperatures you have up in FNQ, something like US-05 or similar will give you the "beery" taste that you're after.

As a few people have mentioned, if you're keen to continue brewing then a cheapo fridge and a temperature controller will do wonders for your brew!


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (18/6/15)

schtev

Thanks for the input I realise most are saying US-05 or similar are the way to go for yeasts and I take that on board. As a newbie to brewing I hesitate when I read "best results belwo 25c" as the preferred temp for the yeasts. I will try them on my next brew. Thanks And a fridge and controlled temp is out of the question wonders or not if I could do it I would have by now. 

cheers from TFNQ.


----------



## Kingy (18/6/15)

Gingers are ok at ambient temps in my experience but real beer needs temp control.


----------



## drsmurto (18/6/15)

Kingy said:


> Gingers are ok at ambient temps in my experience


I like my gingers hot, sweaty and oiled up.....


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (19/6/15)

Just bottled this brew

Posted 03 June 2015 - 05:54 PM
Just put down a new batch of GB on the KISS method 

1X coopers GB kit
1 kg dextrose
1x 750ml Buderim Ginger refresher
750g dark brown CSR molasses sugar
750g ginger root pulsed in a vitamiser with 1 lemon rind off 2 cinamon sticks steeped in hot water about 1 hr inside a brew bag 1 chilli 3 cloves then transfered to the FV.
Alowed all to cool then
Muntons GERVIN GV10 light sparkling wine yeast rehydrated

SG is 1.050
Taste is excellent  :kooi:

FG was .904


----------

